# Woran erkenne ich ob Free Sync aktiviert ist?



## SalamiToast (16. September 2015)

Hi Leute,
Ich habe mir vor nen paar Wochen nen neuen Bildschirm gekauft, den LG 29UM67. Dieser hat FreeSync als Feature, welches mir auch im Catalyst Control Center und im Menü den Bildschirms angezeigt wird. 
Als Grafikkarte benutze ich eine R9 390 Nitro.

Nun Das Problem:
Ich merke keinerlei Unterschiede zum spielen ohne FreeSync in Spielen wie BF3,BF4,allen Cod Teilen uvm. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass FreeSync nicht so richtig funktioniert :/
Normalerweise müsste bei aktiviertem FreeSync die FPS-Zahl doch auf die des Monitors beschränkt sein oder? (In meinem Fall 75hz/fps)

Vieleb Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Hast du denn noch tearing?
Das Verhalten über dem Freesync Bereich sollte im Treiber regelbar sein.


----------



## SalamiToast (16. September 2015)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Die Frage nach dem Tearing würde ich mal mit Ja beantworten. Kenne es halt nicht anders als mit Tearing zu zocken, deswegen kann ich schlecht sagen wie es ohne ist. Aber die Performance mit eingeschaltetem und ausgeschaltetem Free Sync ist meiner Meinung nach zu 100%  identisch.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit unter "Leistung" die Fps auf X zu beschränken, meinst du das?
Alles was ich zu FreeSync auswählen kann ist im Bild zu sehen
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/freesync2eqljiu1bg.png


----------



## rhyn2012 (16. September 2015)

sollte normal weg sein dein tearing, bzw so minimal das es dir nicht aufällt.


----------



## JoM79 (16. September 2015)

Kann die leider nicht genau sagen wo das im AMD Treiber steht, aber wenn du im Freesyncbereich bist, darf es kein tearing geben.


----------



## XeT (16. September 2015)

Beim Monitor Freesync anschalten, dann Häckchen setzten und dann FPS begrenzen. Also so lange du in der Range bist sollte es gehen


----------



## Roli (17. September 2015)

Moin,

1. schau mal im Monitor OSD. War standardmäßig deaktiviert bei meinem Freesyncer (mg279q).
2. schau mal im AMD Catalyst Control Center, glaube unter "my digital flat Panels" - also meine digitalen Flachbildschirme. Dort steht ganz unten eine Box, wo du Freesync mit Häkchen aktivieren musst.
3. Bei jedem Spiel musst du manuell die hz-rate innerhalb der Freesync Range deines Monitors halten. Wenn dein TFT also nur 75hz maximal mit Freesync schafft, musst du das ingame auch so unter video-Optionen einstellen. Im Desktopbetrieb das selbe.

Wenn du diese drei Schritte befolgst, ist Freesync aktiviert.

Falls es dich beruhigt, ich konnte zwischen Vsync und Freesync auch keinerlei Unterschied feststellen.
Manche können es ja angeblich - naja.

Gruß
Roli


----------



## SalamiToast (17. September 2015)

Ich habe gestern nach 3 Wochen Nutzung das erste Mal ne Fehlermeldung bezüglich FreeSync bekommen.
Zuerst öffnete sich nen kleines Popup in dem mir mitgeteilt wurde, dass ein Problem mit dem Displayport Kabel oder dem Monitor vorliege und "adaptive Sync" nicht genutzt werden kann oder so ähnlich (leider keinen screenshot gemacht)
Als ich dann auf "Hilfe" geklickt habe wurde ich auf diese Seite weitergeleitet.
http://img5.fotos-hochladen.net/uploads/dp209hjq3m7zy.png

Während ich gerade diese Nachricht schrieb habe ich nen Blackscreen bekommen mit der Fehlermeldung "AMD Anzeigetreiber reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt"(Problem habe ich seitdem ich meinen PC-Geupgradet habe/siehe andere Beiträge falls es euch interessiert  )
Denke ich habe irgendwelche Treiberprobleme. Die Treiber sind allerdings mehrfach neuinstalliert und vorher mit Guru3D und DriverCleaner entfernt worden. 
Auch die R9 390 Nitro die vom Hersteller übertaktet wurde lasse ich bereits auf Standarttakt laufen, jedoch ohne Erfolg.


----------



## Roli (18. September 2015)

Die Nachricht, dass Freesync deaktiviert wurde, wird so lange auftreten, bis du meine drei Schritte befolgst.

Wurde das Kabel mit dem Monitor mitgeliefert? Nur Displayport 1.2 und entsprechende DP-Kabel unterstützen Adaptive Sync/Freesync.
Die Taktrate der Graka hat mMn nichts mit Freesync on/off zu tun.


----------



## SalamiToast (19. September 2015)

Ich habe dieses DisplayPort Kabel
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00Z0...isplayport&dpPl=1&dpID=41c3rMHTU5L&ref=plSrch

Und die Punkte habe ich wie oben beschrieben bereits ausprobiert und gecheckt


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

Warum benutzt du nicht das mitgelieferte?


----------



## SalamiToast (19. September 2015)

Weil da nur nen hdmi kabel mitgeliefert wird


----------



## JoM79 (19. September 2015)

LG liefert nen Freesync Monitor ohne DP Kabel, na super Laden.


----------



## Roli (20. September 2015)

LG Standard, habe vor ca 10 jahren mein letztes LG Gerät in die Deponie gegeben und seit dem auch nix mehr aus dem hause gekauft..

Aber wenn das neu ist, wäre die Chance gering, dass es daran liegt. Ansonsten mal nen anderes DP kabel probieren und schauen ob die Fehlermeldung immer noch erscheint.


----------



## JoM79 (20. September 2015)

Nur weil es neu ist, heisst das nicht dass es funktioniert.
Würde auch mal ein anderes probieren.


----------



## XeT (20. September 2015)

SalamiToast schrieb:


> Weil da nur nen hdmi kabel mitgeliefert wird



Also meinem lag ein minidisplayport Kabel bei. Denke deiner war eine retour und das Kabel hatte der behalten.


----------



## XeT (20. September 2015)

Smartphone doppelpost


----------



## Ranas (23. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, wenn ich den Thread noch einmal ausgrabe. 
Ich habe ebenfalls den Monitor und auch das gleiche DP Kabel und auch mir kommt es beim spielen nicht so vor, wie es sein sollte.
Sobald die FPS nur wenig unterhalb der 75/60 hz liegt ruckeln Spiele immer noch.
Meinem Monitor lag auch nur ein HDMI Kabel bei, steht aber auch so im Lieferumfang.

@TE : Hast du das nun irgendwie hinbekommen? Lag es am Kabel oder sonst irgendwas?

Ich hab mir mal die AMD Demo mit dem Windrad geladen und getestet, da scheint Freesync irgendwie einwandfrei zu funktionieren.
Selbst wenn man einstellt, dass die FPS zwischen 40 und 55 schwankt (ich hab den Treiber für 32-75hz Freesync installiert), läuft es einwandfrei flüssig.
So wünsche ich mir das in Spielen auch.

Die Spiele laufen alle in Vollbild, ich hab Freesync im Monitor und im Treiber aktiviert..mehr weiß ich einfach nicht.
Leider gibt's keine mir bekannte Möglichkeit die aktuelle HZ Rate vom Monitor zu sehen, würde mich mal interessieren..das OSD gibt die Info leider nicht her.

Kanns sein, dass mein uralt Board von 2011 da irgendwie Probleme macht? Ich hab noch nen i7 2600k auf nem Gigabyte Z68AP-D3.
Ich betreibe den Monitor mit einer R9 290 Vapor-X und einem 1k Watt NT...Leistungsprobleme dürften da eigentlich nicht auftreten.


----------

